# latest barn find



## Claysgarage (Apr 1, 2014)

A bit crusty, but I would say this Century bike made it a century! Not sure on date, maybe someone could help me out there. The rear rim looks to be metal, must have been changed? Head badge has Century Marathon USA.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 1, 2014)

Believe the chainring to be commonly found on Excelsior bicycles  although I'm not sure they are exclusive to that mfg. I've seen the same  ring on a different make in the Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review  Magazines at around the turn of the Century.


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 29, 2015)

I have found several ad's with Excelsior having this chain ring. Does anyone else have anything to help verify maker and of year of the bike?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 29, 2015)

if you're parting this out i'm interested in the stem & bars and rear wheel.


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 29, 2015)

trying to figure out brand and year of bike. Been told 1898-1914?  Best clues on brand have been Excelsior. What can you tell me Wheeled Relics ?


----------



## vincev (Mar 29, 2015)

what kind of bars are those. ?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 30, 2015)

Guesstimate detective work

Prewar diamond frame 1908-1912(?)

Frame:
Tube dia: post-1905
In frame seatpost clamp
Straight fender bracket (no fender hole?) 
In frame tensioners

Saddle: 1908-1912ish?
stem/bars: 1901-1915
Fork: 1910ish
Headset: No collar 
Vertical or horizontal badge holes/shadow(?)

Metal clad wheels/ single tubes or clinchers?
Model A Coaster(?post-19xx?
Chain: block or skip?
Ring: 26 tooth post 190x(?) don't remember type I'll see it again sooner or later and ID its not super uncommon, just old.
Straight arm diamond shape crankset


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 30, 2015)

I believe the front wheel is original and it is a wooden rim no clad. I will to take closer look at chain ring and such.


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 30, 2015)

I found a little information on web. I found in two places Century Cycles were made in Chicago. One article showed they were producing bikes 1892-1894. They also noted making Brand Arrow.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 30, 2015)

Well that makes it easy doesn't it? It's a Century Cycle Co. "Marathon", but that bike was not manf between 1892-1894 because diamond frames of that nature did not exist until 1895/96. in 1892-94 the inception of the diamond frame was in it's final evolutionary jump. Everything about this particular bike suggests post-1900; pre-1920 that should help narrow your research to an era that will produce results.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 30, 2015)

I would say 1909.....


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 30, 2015)

*1909*

a miracle it's stayed together this long.


----------

